

Apple Will Crush Amazon.com's Kindle and Complete Their Electronic Ecosystem - moritz
http://sitening.com/blog/apple-will-crush-amazoncoms-kindle-and-complete-their-electronic-ecosystem-with-new-device-in-2009/

======
mechanical_fish
Trying to figure out what a big company is going to do by reading its patents
is like trying to figure out what a man is going to do by studying an
alphabetized list of all the individual words he's spoken in the last fourteen
years.

Which is to say: It's not an _entirely_ useless activity -- if I've never said
or written the word _Erlang_ in my life there's a good chance that I won't
publish any Erlang code within the next week -- but just because someone
thinks or talks about something does not make it so. Nor can you necessarily
figure out how the pieces go together by studying them all separately.

